# Dunalastair, Kinloch Rannoch



## Castledown (Feb 5, 2009)

I'd wanted to see Dunalastair ever since I discovered it in 'Scotland's Endangered Houses' (pretty much my bible). Finally made it there in August '08 and wow was I impressed. It's just like something out of a fairytale, complete with Rapunzel-esque tower.

History from 'Scotland's Endangered Houses':
The present house, also known as Mount Alexander, was erected in 1852 around the core of an older building for General Sir John Macdonald, by the Perth architectural firm of Andrew Heiton and Son. Dunalastair was requisitioned during the war and latterly used as a school for Polish refugees, who set fire to the dining room. It was vacated in 1952 and rapidly became a roofless shell. It was suggested Dunalastair should be sold to the Japanese and shipped over there for reconstruction like Milton-Lochart, luckily it still stands in its wooded surroundings amidst the wilderness of Rannoch Moor.

A footpath through the woods on the estate leads you to Dunalastair which sits on a raised site overlooking its once well-kept terraces. It was very overgrown and somewhat obscured by trees unfortunately, but the shell of the building seemed quite sound to me. I was really impressed with the architecture and setting, it would have been an amazing place to live when it was habitable.

The approach:






Balcony on the side elevation:





What can be seen of the front elevation:





Main Doorway with Coat of Arms:





Totally wrecked corridor:





Inside the great tower:





Looking towards the front door from the entrance hall:





One of the corner towers:





Total dereliction inside:





Side elevation:





The tower:


----------



## infromthestorm (Feb 5, 2009)

Excellent explore & despite its state of dereliction it doesnt take much of an imagination to visualise how it must have looked in its heyday


----------



## smileysal (Feb 5, 2009)

I bet it was an amazing place in it's hey day. Even in it's present state, it's still a magnificent building. Love the view through the trees, and great to see the coat of arms still there above the door.

Excellent pics, and welcome to the forum.

 Sal


----------



## Scruffyone (Feb 5, 2009)

Great place, Still very imposing, despite being just 4 walls . must look really cool at night


----------



## Alir147 (Feb 5, 2009)

Really nice! I particularly like the black and white one looking towards the front door. Will have to stop by this one when I'm next in the area. I remember wolfism taking a trip here a while a go too and describing how hard it was to get through all the collapsed roofs!


----------



## Castledown (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone, glad you're enjoying my pics!


----------



## Alir147 (Feb 5, 2009)

are you on flickr? I have a group where your photos would be appreciated if you are!


----------



## Castledown (Feb 5, 2009)

Well I made a flickr account ages ago but have never used it really, what group is it?


----------



## escortmad79 (Feb 5, 2009)

Scotlands Endangered Houses is indeed a fantastic book but as it was released in 1990, needs an updated follow up!

Lochore House is no longer standing as I discovered when I went to search for it! All that remains is part of the security fencing & the foundation 

Blair House in Oakley has now been restored which I discovered when I went to find it, still thinking it to be a roofless ruin! 

Dunalastair has been on my to do list for a wee while, one day I will venture up that way to do this one, Achalader & the others around Perth


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 5, 2009)

What a gorgeous building...it's so elegant! I love the way it rises up from the trees. So many lovely details, too.
Excellent find and pics.


----------



## wolfism (Feb 5, 2009)

You got a fine set of images out of Dunalastair – well done.



Alir147 said:


> I remember wolfism taking a trip here a while a go too and describing how hard it was to get through all the collapsed roofs!


The roof beams are something else – when you pull away the slates and sarking, there are 12 x 12 inch baulks of timber that spanned right the way back from the south elevation to the hall. They haven't rotted, (in fact you can still see the saw drifts), but everything around them has …


----------



## V70 (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow!! what a beautiful old place.... the greenery surrounding and encroaching it really add to it!

Fine photos, I enjoyed them, thanks


----------



## Trinpaul (Feb 10, 2009)

That's a wonderful looking building and whilst the vegetation is adding to the deterioration it also lends a certain something to the pictures.


----------

